# anyone had endometrial scratch done



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone can tell me at what stage they had endo scratch done before IVF?

How many days before EC or ET?

Thanks
Boo
xxx


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,

I had mine done on cycle before started ivf treatment, they say its effective up to 3 cycles before treatment.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Same for me.  Had it done twice and both times it was done between day 19 and 23 (I think?) of the cycle pre treatment.
Hope this helps
DE


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for your replies ladies

I think I might not have enough time now to get it done.  I thought I would be starting treatment next month but actually start DR next week with egg transfer due around 17th Oct.

Appt with consultant not until 25th September so it'll be too late.

Thanks 
Boo


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey boo 

Can you maybe make a private app or ring the secretary hopefully they undertand an they will meet ur needs, sure they have to deal with this all the time,

Good luck hope u get sorted


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had it done day 21 of my cycle (2nd September) which is the sane date I started d/r.


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry, should also have said that the clinic had said they would ring me on the Saturday (CD19) to confirm what time they'd want me in theatre as it was a quick procedure to be done after the mornings ec.


----------

